# Remember those little Lambs:Updated photo's



## The Old Ram-Australia (Feb 23, 2011)

G'day ,some of you will remember the photo's we posted in Sustainable Livestock Production....................

 Well they are 4 months old now and have just been weaned...........

  The photo's show ewe lambs,the main points are , feminine heads
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,smooth shoulders,good body length and "great bums"............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Hope you enjoy.................T.O.R..............


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 23, 2011)

Good looking lambs. Makes me miss my blackfaced ewes! Why are they crutched?


----------



## Bossroo (Feb 23, 2011)

Another question... Why do you dock the tails so long ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 23, 2011)

They sure grow fast! Good looking bunch!


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Feb 24, 2011)

G'day and thanks for dropping by and a "special " thank you to those who left a comment/question.

 aggieterpkatie:Yes,I am really happy with this years drop..............The reason for the 'crutching ' was,for the first time in 10 years we had a 'wet' winter,spring and early summer..As soon as we got the heat we had a 'fly wave' and about 10% of the whole flock was 'struck' and apart from shearing off the effected wool the 'whole ' flock had to be 'inspected 'each week ,at this time the pasture was growing at a very fast rate ,high in water and low in protien...........

The whole flock was crutched to reduce the strike rate in the crutch and above the tail base,because of the dry seasons the last 10 years it had become normal practice for us to crutch and belly shear at the auturm break(fall),to save time when the 'full shear 'time came around(we normally full shear at 12 weeks after the rams have gone in and at this time the rams come out also).....................Joining for us this year will be week1 of April so we can bring the start of lambing a month early,from the 1st week of Sept..........This is so 'marking ' can be completed before the fly's get bad.

  We also use a full crutch instead of a 'market crutch' because the value of 'our' wool is so low(fleece wool is 50c LB and crutching's /belly's ,etc make 25c LB)

  Bossroo: Your question makes my' old heart' sing.The concept and development of this management tool is a "novel" in itself and I think it should be a Topic  by' itself'(which I shall get to work on as soon as I post this.).

  Thanks again for your interest..........................T.O.R................


----------

